# The Perks of Being a Wallflower



## Kittie (Oct 16, 2003)

I have only read passages of this book.  But the passages hooked me.  Unfortunately, the book wasn't mine.  I couldn't continue what I started.  I guess it was the structure of the book that was most intriguing... a series of letters written to "Friend."  Have there been other books published with this sort of structure?  And has anyone read this book?  

The title was just stuck in my head tonight and I wondered if others lauded or lambasted it!


----------



## Lucky19 (Feb 11, 2004)

Perks Being Wallflower Audio Book
The Perks of Being a Wallflower audio book. Download ... Click Here The Perks
of Being a Wallflower is now available as an audio book. The ... 
www.audio-book.ws/books/perks-being-wallflower.php - 21k - Cached - Similar pages

..thought u might be interested ?..


----------



## WendyMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

I read that book, and I really enjoyed it you, you should definately take time to read the whole thing, I think you would enjoy it.


----------



## overheadalbatross (Apr 21, 2004)

If you like "Perks," you should try "Go Ask Alice." It's the diary of an anonymous girl whose life begins going downhill, she turns to drugs, runs from home, etc. One of my favorite books of all time.


----------

